# API Amazon Extract Cichlid?



## Tylermoore303

Just picked up some API Amazon Extract Cichlid for my 125G N.W. Cichlid tank that is currently housing 1 pair of Nicaraugua, 1 pair of Convicts, 4 Green Terror, 2 Blood Parrots and 1 Flowerhorn. Just wondering if anyone have used it and what there experieneces where. I'll be posting my experiences in due time. :-D


----------



## GwenInNM

Tylermoore303 said:


> Just picked up some API Amazon Extract Cichlid for my 125G N.W. Cichlid tank that is currently housing 1 pair of Nicaraugua, 1 pair of Convicts, 4 Green Terror, 2 Blood Parrots and 1 Flowerhorn. Just wondering if anyone have used it and what there experieneces where. I'll be posting my experiences in due time. :-D



I use it in my tank with my Blue Rams and Cardinals. I've been using it about 2 months. I'll keep using it, but can't say I've seen anything specific. My Rams spawned before I used it and spawned again since using it. Each time the eggs have not been fertilized, and get eaten, so no success there.

My fish still have the same coloration, and are active and eat well. What changes will you be looking for? 

Gwen 

Gwen


----------

